# NHS funding for same sex couples



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

I am writing to ask for some advice about our application for NHS funded fertility treatment.

We recently recieved a letter stated that our local Individual Patient Review Panel did not approve our specific request for funding as our "_individual circumstances do not fulfil the eligibility critera_". I then asked to be sent a copy of the eligibility critera as when I asked for this from the PALS prior to our application they advised me to make the application for funding as all cases are dealt with on an individual basis.

I have now recieved Greater Manchester and Lancashire amd South Cumbria PCT's Assisted Conception Taskforce: An Integrated Approach to NHS Funded Treatement Subferility Eligibility Critera dated June 2006. Within this there is a section titled Eligibilty Criteria Applicable to Same Sex Couples which states, "_The guiding principles adopted by the taskforce have been those of equity of access and the best use of NHS resources targeted towards childless couples. The taskforce awaits further guidance from the government regrading access to subfertility services by same sex couples following the outcome of the national public consultation regarding the Human Fertilisation and Embryology Act and in the context of the Human Rights Act and the Civil Partnerships Act. Individuals in such relationships should have access to proffessional expertise in reproductive medicine to obtain advice on the options available to them within and outside the NHS_."

I contacted the PCT again following this letter to state I did not understand how we could not have met a critera when there is not yet one in place for same sex couples. I was advised we did not meet the critieria as neither myself or my partner have subfertility. So I asked how they would define a same sex couple as having unexplained fertility, as there are guidelines in respect of how long a heterosexual couple try to concieve before being classed as subfertile and she said she did not know as there was not current guidelines. I consider this to be discriminatory as surely there needs to be a critera for same sex couples, as myself and my partner are unable to fund ongoing private fertility should our next few attempts be unsuccessful. I have been asked to write my concerns to the PCT which will be shared with the above Panel. Do you have any advice in respect of how we proceed?

Regards
S


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi MandMtb

These issues are always tricky.  It is illegal for a PCT to discriminate against same sex couples, but the difficulty is often establishing discrimination (since the biological measures of fertility aren't always quite on the same playing field).

I would recommend that you discuss your situation with Stonewall (and possibly the Equality and Human Rights Commission) as to where to go from here.

Best of luck

Natalie


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Natalie, will get in touch with stonewall. x


----------

